

Is Math Education Too Abstract? - americandesi333
http://mindshift.kqed.org/2011/09/is-math-education-too-abstract/

======
mandor
To my opinion, the main purpose of teaching mathematics is to teach
abstraction and abstract reasoning... It is not to teach how to balance a
checkbook!

